# About this site.



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

Since i have joined this site i have noticed something,
IT SUCKS!!!! Go ahead and kick me off or ban me, i dont
care. All this site is, is a JOKE, this is the worst nissan forum
i have ever seen. Theres nothing but idiots and "ricers" or 
otherwise known as GA16 owners. This site makes
nissan look bad, very bad. Some of the questions that these
dumbass people ask, are well, DUMB. This site is a joke to 
everyone who gets on it, except for the mentally challenged
(once again that, GA16, four door GXE owner that thinks his
"ride is pimp yo") and the Blind. That is all have to say, soooo
let the flameing begin.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Your ignorance doesn't even dignify a response. If you don't like the forum, leave!!!! We don't want or need people like you


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah you think this forum sucks ass,,yet you have 45 posts. like vodka said, if you dont like it then please leave...no one is making you visit this site. oh and this is the wrong section to post this


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*Somone flunked Kindergarten*

You know, if you had left well enough alone we wouldn't have known you were so upset about the size of your....

Grrrr, anyway.

The site is good. Yes, there are newbies and Sentra owners asking questions about things you may think are rudamentary, but they came here because the people here could answer their questions. Once upon a time someone taught you the basic concept of brushing your teeth; are you telling me that you were a moron before they taught you because you didn't know how yet? What about learning to drive? What about learning how to satisfy a woman....oh, sorry bro. Forgot about your micron.

To each their own. I've often wondered about the psychology of someone who bothers to post on a site they claim to hate for the purpose of picking on others.
If you don't have anything nice to say, hose off.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

please end yourself

kthnxbye


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It's a car forum dumbass! Of course there are going to be ricer 16 year olds who just got their first car! Get a clue....check out the Honduh forums if you think this is bad. Why don't you quit being a whiny bitch and educate all the 'ricers.'


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SER_GUY said:


> *Since i have joined this site i have noticed something,
> IT SUCKS!!!! Go ahead and kick me off or ban me, i dont
> care. All this site is, is a JOKE, this is the worst nissan forum
> i have ever seen. Theres nothing but idiots and "ricers" or
> ...


This show winning, GA16, four door, GXE owner, who's "ride is pimp yo" has just three words for you....Eat A Dick.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know, I SHOULDN'T say this....but....what the hell.....anyone in texas wanna go over and Bitch slap him?!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *Ya know, I SHOULDN'T say this....but....what the hell.....anyone in texas wanna go over and Bitch slap him?!  *


i wonder how our friends from HNE and DNE are gonna react to this....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont want to start anything.. but i gaurentee your dumb ass that a lot of our "ricer" GA16's can be the shit our of ur se-r, have you heard of the project 200sx which is pushing 233whp.. a bet thats a tab, never mind a shit load more hp than your se-r will ever push...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

just ignore him he's just crying for attention


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

There's no good response to Mr. Micron. I say we just leave him be. He probably likes getting flamed... that and a pop charger rim job.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice! A thread I get to close. 

Ok I love u buh bye!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Enough.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Enough. *


Not quite









Now it's enough.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Not quite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OWN3D!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

what a loser.


----------

